# 2010 Heat Summer League thread



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> The Heat has confirmed it will participate for the first time in the NBA Summer League in Las Vegas, which runs July 9-18 on the campus of the University of Nevada-Las Vegas.
> 
> The Heat, which did not have a first-round draft choice last year, did not participate in a 2009 summer league, after spending previous years at the summer league hosted by the Orlando Magic.
> 
> ...


*Link*


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Heat to take part in Vegas Summer League*

Nice. I'll miss the guys that commentate for the Orlando Summer League, but the Vegas one always appears to be better put together. Hopefully we get to see some good coverage on it.

We'll almost definitely see P-Bev and Dozier playing, but does this indicate the HEAT plan on keeping at least one of their draft picks? Perhaps.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Heat to take part in Vegas Summer League*

Like Jace said, the Orlando announcers were hilarious. But the Vegas league has a nice "pro" atmosphere and overall better production quality.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Heat to take part in Vegas Summer League*

Cool, I'm glad I'm not alone in thinking this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Heat to take part in Vegas Summer League*

Yup, I'll miss the Orlando guys but these Vegas games are sometimes shown on NBAtv so that's a big plus.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Heat to take part in Vegas Summer League*

Good idea. I think we all agree not using a Summer League last season really set some of the young guys back. It's an important step in their development. I'd actually be a little dissapointed if Beas (assuming he's still here) isn't in the squad. He needs to get his mojo back - perhaps being #1 option on the Summer League will get him going again.

Would be good to see Chalmers and Cook on that squad also, along with PBev, Dozier, and our draft picks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Heat to take part in Vegas Summer League*

If he's still on the team, I have no doubt that DQ will be on that squad.

And if Mike is still here, and truly committed to getting better, then he personally should ask to play this summer.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Heat to take part in Vegas Summer League*

Good point. I dont think the problem has ever been with his work ethic - hopefully he doesnt think he's above playing Summer League. I'd like to see him dominate some of these guys and really get aggressive.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Heat to take part in Vegas Summer League*

I thought there was a two year restriction on Summer League. Is there none?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Heat to take part in Vegas Summer League*



Jace said:


> I thought there was a two year restriction on Summer League. Is there none?


I have no idea. Dont really keep up with those NBA summer league rules and restrictions 

Now that I think about it, hasnt Earl Barron been playing in the summer league for like 5 years straight? :whoknows:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Heat to take part in Vegas Summer League*

Pretty sure Chris Kaman played a few years ago also, working his way back from injury...but I have no idea on the official rules.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Heat to take part in Vegas Summer League*


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Heat to take part in Vegas Summer League*

Earl Barron gets to torch fools in summer league AND run Vegas all night long?

Sign him up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Heat to take part in Vegas Summer League*

Here's our summer league schedule

July 11 vs New Orleans 
July 13 vs Golden St. 
July 14 vs Detroit 
July 16 vs Milwaukee 
July 17 vs Cleveland


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Heat to take part in Vegas Summer League*

Not that far away actually - I wonder if the young trio (Beas, Rio and Cook) will play.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Heat to take part in Vegas Summer League*

Beas in Vegas?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Heat to take part in Vegas Summer League*

With mad personal assistants (supervisors).


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Heat to take part in Vegas Summer League*

Here are the draft picks and camp invitees that are working out with the Heat. Mario is also taking part in this camp but may skip summer league..


> Dexter Pittman
> Jarvis Varnado
> Da'Sean Butler
> Pat Beverley
> ...


*Link*

Torrance will be part of our summer league team. He says he didnt get drafted because of a Heart condition


> TUSCALOOSA, Ala. (AP) — Former Alabama point guard Mikhail Torrance believes a heart condition kept him from being selected in the NBA draft.
> 
> Torrance told The Birmingham News and Mobile Press-Register on Monday that he has signed a free agent deal with the Miami Heat and will play for the franchise's Summer League team.
> 
> ...


link


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Miami Heat Summer League thread*

We should have a decent squad. Rio should be playing, also.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Miami Heat Summer League thread*

Coach Fizdale will coach the summer league team.



> ByTimReynolds Major Heat coaching news: David Fizdale will lead summer league team in Vegas. Ok, not so major, but a perk for Fiz.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Add Jon Scheyer, Anthony Mason Jr., and Kenny Hasbrouck to the Summer league roster.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas and Chalmers aren't playing...precursor to a deal?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

<---1st thought


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thought this was humourous:

http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/17644/remember-summer-league

Last summer at about this time I went on vacation. While I was poolside, Kevin Arnovitz, David Thorpe and a collection of TrueHoop Network bloggers launched a multi-faceted attack on summer league basketball -- in Orlando and Las Vegas -- and TrueHoop had what was, at the time, the busiest traffic month in the blog's history. (We have since obliterated that mark; the bar is high this July.) 

The delightful truth is that basketball fans want to know how their teams' young prospects are doing in the early going. It's hard to follow on TV or in newspapers. This team does a better job than anybody else of offering smart and timely insight. 

The setting is different this year. LeBron James is the eye of the NBA media hurricane. Everyone's newsometers are calibrated such that this year a promising performance from Wes Matthews might not matter as much as it did in the news vacuum of last summer. 

However, summer league rolls on -- Orlando's starts today at 1 p.m. ET. The Vegas summer league begins Friday and ends July 18. And what's true every year is true again this year: Out of all those names on all those summer league rosters, there will be some players who will emerge to really help an NBA team. Who will they be? You have to pay attention. 

David Thorpe just called from his car en route to Orlando, and we had the following conversation: 

What are you looking for in Orlando? 
I always look forward to seeing the rookies. Evan Turner and Derrick Favors will be here. Paul George, Gordon Hayward ... there will be a lot of drafted talent here. But one of my favorite things is to check on the guys from the last couple years. There are first- and second-round picks from the last couple of years, and it's always interesting to see how they've developed. In some cases, they're going to become strong rotation players. In some other, they're going to get new starts. 

For instance, we're going to get to see Chris Douglas-Roberts, who looked like he was going to be a player for New Jersey. Everyone thought he was going to be a first-round pick -- he wasn't. He's a guy that can score. New Jersey traded him to Milwaukee. How does he fit in now? There are always stories like that. 

There are always going to be players who have played overseas and are trying to make an impact. In many cases they're good enough to make the jump. In most cases, they don't get the chance. But it's such a big story off the court. The bidding from the European teams, the American players saying they don't want the deal now, especially because the money issues there are such an issue. Most players want to go to NBA veteran's camp, but can they get a vet camp offer? That's always a big game for me to watch with keen interest, because I think a lot of these guys can play in the NBA. 

Does summer league matter? 
I think you'll hear two different sides. There are definitely a lot of people who feel that it doesn't matter. Whether you fail or succeed it's really not indicative of anything. They are right that it is not an absolute predictor. But I think it absolutely does matter in a couple of different areas. For instance, last summer we talked a lot about Steph Curry. I think he's one of the smartest players in the NBA. I wrote that a number of times this year in my rookie report. And one way I know he's such a smart player is he was so bad in summer league last year, in terms of understanding how to play offensively. But he was so good, for most of the year, in the NBA. That learning curve was so evident because we saw him in July. 

Another example is Brandon Jennings. The brand image he had going into summer league last year was one way. I had never seen him play before. No one predicted he was going to be this fun to play with. But it was evident in summer league! He just had an energy and an enthusiasm about him, and an absolute willingness to shoot, but an equal willingness to share the ball. Whatever was better for the team, he was down for. And that was clear. 

Ty Lawson, same thing. Seeing those guys matter in summer league gave you an idea that they might take that enthusiasm and talent to another level. 

You'll see athleticism in summer league. The college game is such a power game. It's such a cramped game. It's such a scrum in the paint. The NBA game is more open. It's called much tighter by officials in the summer. The officials are almost hyper about what they call. That's why they allow ten fouls, for example, in the Vegas Summer League -- there's a good chance you might get ten fouls, even though you'll probably only get four or five if the game was called by NBA officials. 

The game is more open. So players you're not sure are going to be athletic enough when you watch them play in college, you see it more in summer league. You see that they are going to be able to play above the rim, or get to the rim. 

You also are going to find players like the Suns' Lou Amundson, one of my favorite players. When he first played summer league for the Sacramento Kings a few years back, I thought there was no question this was a rotation player in the NBA. I was shocked that the Kings didn't keep him. I was shocked that it took him a while to actually make it. But it's pretty clear now that what he has been bringing to the table, he has always had, and summer league gave us that first glimpse. 

He's just one guy who started a career for himself in recent summer leagues. 

Wes Matthews played for the Jazz and Kings in summer league [after he had played in Orlando's summer league for the Jazz]. I was actually surprised that they gave him an invite, and I was wrong. I didn't love him coming out of college, but he was very good, and probably showed he was an NBA player. Utah jumped on him and the rest is history. 

Brook Lopez obviously didn't have to make a name for himself, but he was the 10th pick in that draft. It was a pretty strong draft, but I remember watching him play and right away he was able to impact a game in a way no one predicted. If anyone projected what he did in his first couple of summer league games, just the rebounds and fluid movement at that size, he would not have been a number 10 pick. 

I remember people questioning Russell Westbrook. In his first summer league game, he was overwhelming in his athleticism. In a way that he never showed at UCLA because the game is so different. No one walked out of the gym after his first game thinking: "OK, he's not going to make it." 

*Whereas, in Michael Beasley's case, it was evident in that first summer league a couple of summers ago, how he would just really kind of float. There were times that he was fantastic, and times when he was just boring and average. I think that proved to be a good predictor.*

Yeah, when he had 28 and 9 in 23 minutes in his first SL game it was 'boring and average' :laugh:. Honestly, you'd think Beas was a washed up crack addict the way people look at him. He's really not that bad! he's got a ways to go, but I still don't see how he is viewed as complete junk!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There are many bad things you can say about Mike, but to say that he was 'boring and average' in that 1st summer league game is just ludicrous. He put up 28 and 9 on Tyrus Thomas and Joakim Noah. He was hitting J's, driving layups, and1's. He did it all on offense.

He was pretty bad in the 2nd summer league game though


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> There are many bad things you can say about Mike, but to say that he was 'boring and average' in that 1st summer league game is just ludicrous. He put up 28 and 9 on Tyrus Thomas and Joakim Noah. He was hitting J's, driving layups, and1's. He did it all on offense.
> 
> *He was pretty bad in the 2nd summer league game though *


That was that 1/something ridiculous game right? Man, that was terrible to watch :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah he got bitched by Sean Williams in that game :laugh:...but im talking the 1st one here!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, 1-13


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Still was 1st team and averaged 19 and 7


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think when he said "first Summer League" he was referring to the whole week, possibly forgetting we did not participate the next summer. Mike was up and down the whole week. If I remember correctly, the first game was his only stunner.

It was clear from the first game, however, he could score in a variety of ways in the NBA, but he'd have trouble against length inside.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm really looking forward to seeing what Torrance, Varnado, and Pittman can do. 

Is Torrance a 1 or 2? (I haven't read much on him, surely we'll have him run the point, as we did with Butler, Wright, and Cook)

Will Varnado transition well to PF? (I think so)

Is Pittman ready to play extended minutes yet?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Is Pittman ready to play extended minutes yet?


His numbers for only playing 19mpg are pretty good. Cant wait to see how he does after a summer of Heat conditioning.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He was at 10 and 6 in 19 minutes wasn't he? With our conditioning regime he should become a solid rotation player, I hope.

Excited to see how he goes in the Summer League. 

De'Sean Butler is one that i'm interested in also. Most reports have him as a steal, so hopefully he proves them right.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, 10 and 6 on 65% 

Butler wont be ready to go until October. Riles compared his demeanor to Caron and UD. That's very high praise coming from Riles.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah I knew Butler was out of action for a little while. Missing training camp hurts, but hopefully he can fill in for spot minutes when required.

At first I wasn't sure on the Pittman pick, but i'm seeing what Riley and co. were thinking. Big boy...very big boy...with the right conditioing he should become quite serviceable. A younger Jamaal Magloire, perhaps?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I havent checked the rest of the schedule, but that 1st game on the 11th vs the Hornets will be shown live on NBAtv at 10pm ET


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bump

Just a reminder that the Heat's 1st summer league game takes place tonight at 10pm ET on NBAtv against the Hornets.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Spoelstra praises Duke's Scheyer on summer roster*


> Coach Erik Spoelstra said the focus during the five-game schedule will be on 2010 second-round picks Dexter Pittman and Jarvis Varnado, as well as 2009 second-round pick Patrick Beverley and 2009-10 rookie acquisition Kenny Hasbrouck.
> 
> "There's a likelihood that we do have some roster spots to fill," Spoelstra said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Scheyer = Anthony Morrow part deux?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Scheyer = Anthony Morrow part deux?


Lets hope he's the same type of shooter and we keep him if so, unlike we did with Morrow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah - still filthy on that one...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wizards- Warriors just finished. Wall had 24pts on 7-15, 8asts, 8to's


Miami-NO is next


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Where's Smithi? PBev and Varnado? That's orgasmic for the dude.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo on NBAtv


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Is this streaming online? I don't have NBATV.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Is this streaming online? I don't have NBATV.


You can watch every LV summer league game on nba.com...for $14.99. Yup, those bastards now make you pay to watch summer league games...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> You can watch every LV summer league game on nba.com...for $14.99. Yup, those bastards now make you pay to watch summer league games...


Yeah, and I have league pass too but I guess that isn't good enough for them. What jackasses.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by P-Bev


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Okay, I'm good now. PBev and Pittman both with nice moves already.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Damn it. I wanted to watch Bev guard an actual pro in Collison. shame he sitting this one out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

0-4 free throws, nice Shav :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rather Unique said:


> Damn it. I wanted to watch Bev guard an actual pro in Collison. shame he sitting this one out.


Maybe he'll get some time on Thornton.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pitt gets a lot of hands on offensive rebounds. Good to see.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> Pitt gets a lot of hands on offensive rebounds. Good to see.


being pretty damn active, and has played 7/10 minutes so far. good start for him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

19-16 NO after 1


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Wade2Bease said:


> You can watch every LV summer league game on nba.com...for $14.99. Yup, those bastards now make you pay to watch summer league games...


They make you pay for summer league games but give you wnba games for free.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shavlik Randolph is unstoppable! :laugh:


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

"look at me, I play like a MAD ant!" what is Mchale on right now.. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hasbrouck is looking good.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He's small though for a 2 guard.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He plays PG as well though.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> He plays PG as well though.


he is playing well but i'm not sure if i seen him pass the ball yet. not sure i'd pass either if i was shooting 70% :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

60-53 NO after 3


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

nice find by Hasbrouck for the Scheyer triple.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

1-0 in Summer League! :baseldance:

Final score 77-72


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good games from Hasbrouk and Randolph. Scheyer wasnt too bad either.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Guys who watched the game - analysis on our players?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

How were my kids?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Both were pretty quiet. P-Bev had a couple of nice plays early on.

Varnado's got a long way to go though, that was obvious.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pitt looked like he struggled, from the boxscore.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Some thoughts on the game 1...

Pittman: very active early, but that wore thin as the game went on. Showed a few nice moves in the post with the limited touches he got but couldn't convert. All his points came from the stripe. Has to bring down more boards, only got 3. Had some troubles turning the ball over. Had a nice block. 

Beverly: Very aggressive on D (a couple times maybe too aggressive) and played well on that end. Shot the ball pretty well. Not sold on his PG skills yet. Had some trouble with fouls (due to his aggressiveness). 

Hasbrouck: Leading scorer, shot the ball extremely good. Not sold on his PG skills either, didn't create much for others but had a good game. 

Shavlik Randolph: I know not many people care (like we can use ANOTHER PF :laugh but he had a good game, showed some nice spin moves in the post. led the team in boards with 6 to go with his 18 pts. very active. 

Varnado: Struggled with fouls, got a few buckets, one of a nice dish for the dunk. Couple of block shots as well. Needs to improve on the boards as well (3). 

Scheyer: Prob thought he was the most team-oriented out of the bunch. Picked his spots nicely, but didn't shoot good. struggled a little with turnovers but he seemed to be the best at creating for others tonight. 

Overall, bigs need to rebound better, guards need to turn the ball over less (although i know it's summer league and that kinda comes w the territory)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sucks that the only other summer league game we have on nbatv is the final one vs the Cavs.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> Sucks that the only other summer league game we have on nbatv is the final one vs the Cavs.


wtf? really?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, here's the schedule. There's no way I'm paying $15 to watch 3 summer league basketball games either.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That's ABSURD you have to pay to watch these.

Like...Christ, we had 5 TOTAL ASSISTS! This is not basketball. It should not be paid for.

Nice to hear Pittman looked explosive and had moves in the post. I really want him to board better, but 3 blocks in limited time is nice.

How did P-Bev's handle look?

I feel like either he or Hasbrouck (or even both) could make it based on their respective defensive and offensive contributions that we'll need at the point. 

Scheyer is a darkhorse to make the team with his handle, passing, and shooting.
*
Where is Mikhail Torrance?*


----------



## 76ersFan11 (Jul 6, 2010)

As a Sixers fan, I can say that if Randolph is healthy, he doesn't need a position. Believe me, this kid's a banger and an energy player. And he was developing into quite the guy, A.I was like "the kid's good". Untill a freak accident between him and Iguodala that is, that had him out for the season.

I hope he gets a spot with you guys, because man with his heart and hustle. He's the kind of player you know he's not gonna quit on any possession, no matter what the box score is. He's gonna give you his all, and you can play him either at the 4 or the 5 to me.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I like you. Stick around.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> *Where is Mikhail Torrance?*


Might be a case of wanting to see P-Bev and Hasbrouck at PG in this game, while Torrance and one of them play the next. Or he could be injured.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Game 2 coming up in 15 minutes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

PBev with 3 steals in the first quarter so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Scheyer had to leave the game with a laceration above his right eye. He's done for the night.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Scheyer had to leave the game with a laceration above his right eye. He's done for the night.


Is it just me or has this game actually been watchable? I couldn't last 5 minutes the last game.

Pittman has an excellent free throw stroke. He has been very impressive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Is it just me or has this game actually been watchable? I couldn't last 5 minutes the last game.
> 
> Pittman has an excellent free throw stroke. He has been very impressive.


How are you watching? Did you pay? If not, hook me up with the link if its online somewhere.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> How are you watching? Did you pay? If not, hook me up with the link if its online somewhere.


PM'd you.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:cheers:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hasbrouck impressing once again.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Adam said:


> PM'd you.


Hit me up broseph...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Pm'd you


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> wallacesports Heat guard Jon Scheyer taken to UMC Trauma Center for lacerated right eye lid.


Wow, that doesnt sound pleasant..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Varnado


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Varnado with 3 nice baskets in a row.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looks like Pitt still struggling.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A couple of Heat names from the past on the Warriors team. Kasib Powell and Brian Chase.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 72-69


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat lose, 72-69.

Hasbrouck leads the team with 14.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taY2slnEaRI


CBS Feature on Kenny Hasbrouck


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hasbrouck could be the new Morrow, really. From what I can tell he's a good shooter - that's about all we need.

PBev with 6 turnovers today. 5 dimes.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

:|


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I keep missing these games. How did P-Bev's assists and ball-handling look? What kinds of turnovers were they?

What do Pittman's main issues seem to be aside from weight?

Does Varnado look roster ready?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> IraHeatBeat For those who have asked, undrafted Alabama guard Mikhail Torrance was released by the Heat before it departed to Vegas for summer league.


...

Varnado has ability but not top 12 ability just yet. He had some really nice baskets last night around the rim, but he did it while being guarded by Kasib Powell, a SF. Once you get size on him, he struggles.

Only watched from about halfway through the 3rd so I didnt see much of Pitt last night, but in game 1 he showed some really nice moves, his problem was what happens to Shaq. He gets those elbows up when he turns and smacked the hell out of a couple of guys because of it and getting offensive fouls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Growing pains for Heat's Pittman in summer league*


> Miami Heat draft choice Dexter Pittman has no problem throwing his weight around. At 300-plus pounds, there is plenty to launch.
> 
> But through the start of the Heat's summer-league schedule in Las Vegas, the center out of the University of Texas still is working his way through the subtleties of the NBA game.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Will there be a link tonight? I refuse to pay.

Sad about Torrance, the kid has talent. He's more of a passer, though, and that's already at a premium on this roster. Probably got caught up in the numbers game with Beverley and Hasbrouck showing promise.

Interesting note: Dwyane said "We don't need a veteran point guard."


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Game 3 starting in 10 minutes against the Pistons.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No 2nd rounders are starting this game.

Hasbrouck
Efejuku
Robinson
Jefferson - I remember him from a few years ago, intrigues me.
Siler


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looks like Pitt, Varnado and PBev aren't playing today?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hasbrouck hits his 1st shot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You got a link W2B?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^pm sent

Efejuku has made some nice plays in this 1st quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thanks W2B


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

23-13 Miami after 1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Got another barn burner. Detroit is shooting 17%...


> IraHeatBeat Center Dexter Pittman (toe) and guard Patrick Beverley (leg) out Wednesday for Heat, but could play in final two summer games Fri. and Sat.


Dont know if i'll keep watching after reading this. Cause this is painful to watch :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice and 1 by Jefferson.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We want Pitt!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Head lead 40-31 at half time.

Davon Jefferson has 13 and 3 for Miami.

Hasbrouck is struggling big time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Man, DeMarcus Cousins looks like he's going to be very good. 22/12/5 for him tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I see Lebron was also watching the Kings on NBAtv 


> KingJames Give me John Wall or DeMarcus Cousins for ROY this year. Them young cats been balling in Summer League


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks W2B, kinda forgot about this game until the end of the 3rd. I see I haven't missed much.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

All I can say is...KAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHN!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sick block Siler. This guy is a monster.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pittman missed due to minor toe complaint.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Jace said:


> Sick block Siler. This guy is a monster.


Siler looking really good. check out Summer League play on the new Heat.com


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bucks/Heat is about to start.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Where can I watch this game? NBAtv? Heat.com? Or does someone need to link me?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Can I get a connection too?

Have I missed anything good?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^PM to both of you..

Hasbrouck looking good once again. He's hitting open 3's, which is huge.

Once again, no Pittman, P-Bev, or Varnado.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great matchup with Varnado vs. Sanders. Varnado got a nice block on a pull-up j by Sanders, but lost him on a rotation and Sanders got a wide-open dunk.

I like Beverley a lot. Doesn't stop working and seems to have a good enough feel for PG. He rebounds like an animal too.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Patrick Beverley

:headbang:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The last summer league game against the Cavs is tonight at 6pm. Its on NBAtv.

I wonder what the topic of conversation will be during this broadcast


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beverley is a pitbull on D.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Bron is sitting in on teh Cavs/Heat summer league game sporting a Heat jersey...j/k


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pittman just got a great block on Hickson.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hasbrouck looks like a vet out there. Always seems in control.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ouch. Randolph just got an accidental elbow from Pittman right to the face and got a cut right around his left eye brow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hasbrouck hits another open 3. 

36-35 Miami at the half


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Varnado is playing his best game so far this summer league.

8pts 8rbs 2blks so far


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

4-1 finish to the Summer League. Impressive considering the mix we had.

Pittman was slightly dissapointing, actually PBev and Varnado weren't great either. Showed what they are at this stage, one dimensional players.


----------

